# QUESTION ABOUT SALT



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

HEY GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT SALT. FIRST I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW AND WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP.....

I WENT TO A LOCAL FISH STORE TODAY TO BROWSE THROUGH THEIR SELECTION. WHEN I NOTICED AN EMPLOYEE ADDING REGULAR TABLE SALT TO A TANK WITH A SICK FISH. I ASKED HIM WHY HE WOULD BE USING TABLE SALT RATHER THEN REG. AQUARIUM SALT. HIS REPLY WAS THAT IT'S BASICALLY THE SAME THING ONLY CHEAPER. THEN, I REMINDED THIS GUY ABOUT THE IODINE FOUND IN REGULAR TABLE SALT. HIS REPLY WAS, IT'S NOT HARMFUL WHEN ONLY ADDING SMALL AMOUNTS ABOUT 1 TSP. PER 5 GALLONS. SO, I KEPT BROWSING THEN LEFT THE STORE. WHEN I RETURNED HOME I DID SOME SEARCHES ON GOOGLE AND YAHOO ABOUT THIS TABLE SALT BEING USED IN AQUARIUMS AND IF IT WAS HARMFUL OR NOT. I PERSONALLY HAVE NEVER HEARD OF ANYONE USING TABLE SALT TO TREAT SICK FISH. BUT I FOUND THAT THIS IS A VERY COMMONLY ASKED QUESTION THROUGHOUT MY INTERNET SEARCHES. SO, I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ALL YOUR KNOWLEDGEABLE OPINIONS ON THIS MATTER.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its fine.
As long as it doesnt have additives like....dextrose and other additives.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

could they have been using pickling salt? That's pretty much free of additives and other yucky stuff.


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

> Its fine.
> As long as it doesnt have additives like....dextrose and other additives.


WHY IS DEXTROSE UNHEALTHY FOR YOUR FISH? AND, OTHER ADDITIVES SUCH AS?



> could they have been using pickling salt? That's pretty much free of additives and other yucky stuff.


SO, PICKLING SALT COULD BE USED TO TREAT YOUR SICK FISH WITHOUT HARM? ALSO, NO IT WAS DEF. BASIC TABLE SALT.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would use aquarium salt if at all possible, but i think its completely safe. i've used it once or twice but never real heavy or long. i think the salt topic in the disease, illness, etc forum explains what to look for in salt too

here


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

it may be safe, but i'd avoid it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ you eat it!
i haven't heard anything against it just yet so im going to use it.

besides it might get used once every two months. not much exposure there


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pure 100% NaCL (sodium chloride) is what you need. table salt usually has additives. This should not be used, but kosher salt and pickling salt can be as long as they are pure and dotn have any anti caking agents. You can also buy salt at homedepot in 40lbs bags provided it is 100% NaCl


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

stackbrickz said:


> HEY GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT SALT. FIRST I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW AND WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP.....
> 
> I WENT TO A LOCAL FISH STORE TODAY TO BROWSE THROUGH THEIR SELECTION. WHEN I NOTICED AN EMPLOYEE ADDING REGULAR TABLE SALT TO A TANK WITH A SICK FISH. I ASKED HIM WHY HE WOULD BE USING TABLE SALT RATHER THEN REG. AQUARIUM SALT. HIS REPLY WAS THAT IT'S BASICALLY THE SAME THING ONLY CHEAPER. THEN, I REMINDED THIS GUY ABOUT THE IODINE FOUND IN REGULAR TABLE SALT. HIS REPLY WAS, IT'S NOT HARMFUL WHEN ONLY ADDING SMALL AMOUNTS ABOUT 1 TSP. PER 5 GALLONS. SO, I KEPT BROWSING THEN LEFT THE STORE. WHEN I RETURNED HOME I DID SOME SEARCHES ON GOOGLE AND YAHOO ABOUT THIS TABLE SALT BEING USED IN AQUARIUMS AND IF IT WAS HARMFUL OR NOT. I PERSONALLY HAVE NEVER HEARD OF ANYONE USING TABLE SALT TO TREAT SICK FISH. BUT I FOUND THAT THIS IS A VERY COMMONLY ASKED QUESTION THROUGHOUT MY INTERNET SEARCHES. SO, I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ALL YOUR KNOWLEDGEABLE OPINIONS ON THIS MATTER.


For once a lfs guy was correct. Iodide/Iodine in salt is not toxic to fish in the levels given in salt. The fish will die from the salt before you reached toxic iodide levels.


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok so I'm getting very mixed opinions on this subject. So I'm going to make a poll and see what the results are.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i voted yes i have used table salt before with no problems doesn't mean i am right or wrong but it did work. I also have used sea salt, aquarium salt and epson salt once or twice before for different reasons. I dont use salt over long periods of time so this may be a factor as well.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would listen to the DR. on this one.







Personally I have used it but not on a daily basis or anything. Added a little when I first got my fish to reduce the stress on him and and one other time to help with a unknown bump on his side.. Didnt do him any harm still acts the same.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

No problem with table salt...i use a little with most water changes


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I use aquarium salt 99% or the time but i have used table salt once or twice. It never hurt anything. I do add a little salt with every water change.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Just buy aquarium salt. I can get like 2 lbs of it for $5 around me.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Retaks said:


> I use aquarium salt 99% or the time but i have used table salt once or twice. It never hurt anything. I do add a little salt with every water change.


X2


----------

